# Chicken Marsala Fatty w/Q-view



## jp61 (May 23, 2014)

Here's how I made it....

Three boneless skinless chicken breasts













2014-05-23_14-45-15_826.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Trimmed and cut into cubes













2014-05-23_14-50-00_339.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Into the food processor 













2014-05-23_14-51-47_302.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Gave it a few pulses













2014-05-23_14-53-21_313.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Flat leaf parsley and rosemary 













2014-05-23_15-02-14_382.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Some of the ingredients













2014-05-23_15-10-00_678.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Into the bowl













2014-05-23_15-11-49_649.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Mixed together and back to the fridge













2014-05-23_15-14-41_548.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Cut bottom corners off to relieve air when forming













2014-05-23_15-19-33_817.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Formed into shape













2014-05-23_15-25-53_363.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Freezer time for awhile to firm up













2014-05-23_15-27-01_139.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






To be continued....


----------



## brooksy (May 23, 2014)

Hmmmm you've peaked my interest. I'll hang around to see this.


----------



## pc farmer (May 23, 2014)




----------



## jp61 (May 23, 2014)

The rest of the ingredients... 

Everything used but not all of everything













2014-05-23_17-50-18_12.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Sliced and chopped













2014-05-23_18-13-06_549.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Cut up a little bacon to start things off













2014-05-23_18-14-44_684.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Bacon and onions













2014-05-23_18-22-10_688.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Mushrooms and green bell pepper













2014-05-23_18-25-40_694.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Garlic's turn













2014-05-23_18-46-34_852.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Fond 













2014-05-23_18-48-54_3.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Marsala wine 













2014-05-23_18-51-14_289.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Almost done 













2014-05-23_18-51-22_735.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Cool off time













2014-05-23_19-05-27_766.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Grated cheeses













2014-05-23_19-19-21_743.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Closer look













2014-05-23_19-19-45_324.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014


----------



## jp61 (May 23, 2014)

Bacon weave  (tutorial)













2014-05-23_19-51-13_808.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 24, 2014






Stuffing time













2014-05-23_19-55-23_416.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 24, 2014






Chilled pan sauce













2014-05-23_19-56-30_649.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 24, 2014






Spread













2014-05-23_19-58-10_846.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 24, 2014






Layer of cheese













2014-05-23_19-59-52_335.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 24, 2014






Next layer 













2014-05-23_20-02-39_606.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 24, 2014






Another layer of cheese













2014-05-23_20-03-56_795.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 24, 2014






Rolled (how to)













2014-05-23_20-59-30_196.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014


















2014-05-23_20-59-56_904.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Getting ready













2014-05-23_21-00-54_289.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Royal Oak charcoal and Cherry wood chunks on standby


----------



## pc farmer (May 23, 2014)

That is one good looking fattie.

I need some practice.


----------



## pc farmer (May 23, 2014)

And one hot chimney.


----------



## jp61 (May 23, 2014)

c farmer said:


> And one hot chimney.


Hot and Fast is the plan....


----------



## jp61 (May 23, 2014)

2014-05-23_21-24-25_319.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014


















2014-05-23_21-32-54_516.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Leveled off at 345°F..........


----------



## pc farmer (May 23, 2014)

What ya cooking on?


----------



## jp61 (May 23, 2014)

WSM... no water or pan.

lol..... well, she's no longer leveled off.

This is why I like using water, but I'm trying to get crispy bacon.

We'll be alright though, I think. The fatty flattened a little bit, hope it stays in one piece


----------



## pc farmer (May 23, 2014)

It will be fine.

Who needs water?


----------



## jp61 (May 23, 2014)

A few days ago the grocery store had buy one, get one free chicken breast. I got two of them.... best by date on them is 5-26-14. Decided to freeze one and play with the other 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There was no way I was dragging my grinder upstairs and then clean it for three chicken breasts. Decided to use the food processor....... it was a good idea until I cut myself with the blade while washing it, prior to chopping the chicken. Ouchhhh! This sucker better be good!

I better go check on the progress.....


----------



## jp61 (May 23, 2014)

170°F IT..... she looks done!













2014-05-23_23-21-35_963.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Awaiting final judgement...


----------



## jp61 (May 23, 2014)

Here it is after resting, sliced and plated.













2014-05-23_23-51-06_651.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014


















2014-05-23_23-51-19_566.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014


















2014-05-23_23-51-43_856.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014


















2014-05-23_23-55-38_80.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014












...... IMO anyway


----------



## brooksy (May 24, 2014)

That fatty looks fantastic!!!  Such creativity. Awesome job hoping to try my first fatty this weekend at some point. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pc farmer (May 24, 2014)

Looks awesome.

Nice job.


----------



## jp61 (May 24, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> That fatty looks fantastic!!! Such creativity. Awesome job hoping to try my first fatty this weekend at some point. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Brooksy!

Have fun! Remember, don't overstuff and use the freezer to firm things up when needed.


c farmer said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> Nice job.


Thanks c farmer!

Being that this was my first chicken fatty, I'm pleased with the result.


----------



## bigkvn1 (May 24, 2014)

WOW! I will be throwing down on one of those soon.  Beautiful.  Thank you for the inspiration sir....!


----------



## jp61 (May 24, 2014)

BigKvn1 said:


> WOW! I will be throwing down on one of those soon.  Beautiful.  Thank you for the inspiration sir...


Thank you and you're welcome sir!


----------



## edward36 (May 24, 2014)

Looks absolutely stunning!!!

WOW!


----------



## jp61 (May 24, 2014)

Edward36 said:


> Looks absolutely stunning!!!
> 
> WOW!


Thank you very much, Edward!


----------



## bamaboy (May 24, 2014)

That looks very good.made the mistake of showing my wife.now its on my got to try list.lol.dang now im hungry.good job bud.


----------



## jp61 (May 25, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> That looks very good.made the mistake of showing my wife.now its on my got to try list.lol.dang now im hungry.good job bud.


Thank you much, bamaboy! 

If you get around to trying it, let me know how you like it!


----------



## smoking b (May 25, 2014)

2014-05-23_23-51-43_856.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 23, 2014






Hmmmm... Let's see............

Yup - Looks pretty awesome to me!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Great fatty man!


----------



## jp61 (May 26, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> 2014-05-23_23-51-43_856.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeremy!


----------



## jp61 (May 26, 2014)




----------

